# Site Plans for addition; Am i getting ripped off?



## RoninGT (May 21, 2007)

Site Plans for addition; Am i getting ripped off? 

I'm having plans drawn for some remodeling and addition work i will have done. The plan calls for a 3 car garage in the backyard, a connection between the garage and the house, and closing in the carport to create a great-room. 

Square footage wise it is about 700-800 for the garage, and about 300 for the carport and the connection. 

They are charging me $1500 for the architectual drawing, and the engineering drawings. This breaks down to: 
Two permit drawings $1100 
Site Plan $200 
Energy Calculations $200 

Now i find out that i need to have a topographic survey done. None of the survey companies want to do the topographic without doing a boundary survey. I have an old, but valid boundary survey, but they say they want to do their own. The company that did the boundary survey no longe excists. 

So basically now i find out it will cost me another $600 in addition to the $1500. I feel like i'm getting ripped off. They architects must have known how much a boundary and topographic survey would cost, and that is why they gave me a low ball offer. 

Am i wrong with feeling ripped off, or is this cost in line with standards in South-west florida? 

Thank you,


----------



## jordan57 (May 16, 2007)

When I checked into this the pricing was the same or more for an architect to do our drawings.

What we did find was an unlicesed architect. Basicly does the same work but cannot stamp the drawings. In our area we do not need stamped drawings to get our permits and inspections.

He does that same work at less than half the price. They are little tougher to find but might be an option for you. He also had the option that if we ever needed the drawing to be stamped he has relationships with firm and can have that done for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

RoninGT said:


> They are charging me $1500 for the architectual drawing, and the engineering drawings. This breaks down to:
> Two permit drawings $1100
> Site Plan $200
> Energy Calculations $200
> Thank you,


 
Those prices would be a bargain in my neck of the woods....


----------

